

Verizon May Owe $14 Billion To Verizon for in Unsold iPhones in 2013 - techinsidr
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/07/11/verizon-could-face-up-to-14-billion-in-unsold-iphone-purchase-commitments-for-2013/

======
rman666
Wait, WAT?

